# Confused about visa question: Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK?



## ukstudent1996 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am filling out my Tier 4 application and am unsure of how to answer the following question: Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK?

I studied BSc Mathematics and Economics at LSE from September 2015 to June 2017, but my visa was meant to last until October 2018. I withdrew from LSE and received confirmation of withdrawal from LSE with effect from 9th June 2017. LSE informed the Home Office that I withdrew from my studies and informed me that my visa would be curtailed.

I didn't receive a letter from the Home Office detailing the curtailment, but left the UK on 29th June 2017 from London Heathrow. Does this mean I voluntarily elected to depart the UK? If so, what do I answer "under immigration decision and the papers you were served", and "reference number" as I didn't receive a letter from the Home Office?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. What they are asking is if you have been told to leave UK because of immigration infringement and the like, and before they forcibly removed you (arrest, detention, removal), you left voluntarily.


----------



## ukstudent1996 (Apr 19, 2017)

Joppa said:


> No. What they are asking is if you have been told to leave UK because of immigration infringement and the like, and before they forcibly removed you (arrest, detention, removal), you left voluntarily.


My university did say that the Home Office would send a letter to my permanent address explaining my visa curtailment giving me 60 days to leave the UK, but I never received one. Should I still answer no to this question? And should I add an additional page to my application explaining that this visa was curtailed and that I left during the curtailment period?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Curtailment isn`t immigration infraction like overstay, illegal working etc.


----------



## koakoa (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey! Same here. 

Find it again! I thought I didnt have it, but i end up have it after 3 months and under loads of mails. 

It takes the home office 3 months ( since LSE informed them) to make a curtailment for you. In the letter, home office will give you another 3 more months ( From the time they write your email). So no worries for your leaving date. Safe! 

Thanks Joppa for your answer! I was wondering the same and worried for the whole night! haha.


----------

